# Help activating sirius sat radio in 2007 passat



## Acerun (Jan 29, 2009)

My SAT is stuck on channel 184.
Have tried going to channel 0, no luck just goes back to 184.
I have scoured all material that came with the car, no luck finding SID.
Sirius cant find it with my VIN.
Dealership says I have to leave it for a day for them to scan computer and find it.
Is there anywhere I can find it in my car?
The three month trial worked fine, ended about a year ago.


----------



## slickdawg (Jan 14, 2009)

The sirius module is in the trunk. Open your trunk, on the right side is a little removable panel, same color as the trunk carpet. You'll pull this panel out and your satellite module is in there, the serial ID is on the module.


----------

